# 2004 Gold Tip Contingency Program!!!!



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

Good Job to Gold Tip and Tim G. for helping the shooters and the archery industry. I'm happy to see a good arrow company like Gold Tip step up to the plate in 2004. Looking forward to working with you guys..

Bart ShortallBart's webpage


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

This is great news for the 2004 Archery World.
Thanks Gold Tip.
I will forward this info to a young man that I am helping to create his Archery Resume. 
Deborah Knoff


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*gold tip*

this will put gold tip on top for 2004, thankyou Tim for everything!


----------



## Bo Hunter (Apr 15, 2003)

Why do the NFAA Outdoor Nationals have the least number of payouts. That doesn't make much sense.....


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

Cool !! Now if my 22's would show up I would be all set!!!


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

I can't get the links to open.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

jeff, its not you. they havent gotten the new site up and running yet.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

sorry wrong thread, you have to download acrobat reader to view.


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks Steve.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

When will the website be up and running? I'm excited to see the specs on the new arrows.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*your welcome jeff p*

and no word on the website, Tim will be back thursday i think, hopefully he can tell us, i am waiting to see the website myself.i wasnt lucky enough to go to the ata and see all the new products, the wait is getting to me.hopefully we all can get our answers this week, thanks steve


----------



## ODPS (Jan 22, 2003)

*Contingency Link*

Click here to see the Gold Tip 2004 proposed Contingency Program

http://www.odproshops.com/goldtipcontprog.htm


----------



## skippy1 (Jan 22, 2003)

No youth boys or girls why is this?


----------

